# Kali videos



## thaistyle (Dec 3, 2006)

I am interested in studying Kali but there isn't a school close.  Anyone know of good instructional videos?  I was looking at some from dynamicfightingarts.com and they looked pretty good.  Any thoughts on this?  Thanks for any help.


----------



## MJS (Dec 3, 2006)

thaistyle said:


> I am interested in studying Kali but there isn't a school close. Anyone know of good instructional videos? I was looking at some from dynamicfightingarts.com and they looked pretty good. Any thoughts on this? Thanks for any help.


 
I don't think its a good idea to attempt to learn from a dvd, tape or book, especially if you're unfamiliar with the art in question.  There are things that just can't be learned.  Those are tools that can be used as a reference.  

How far is the nearest school?

Mike


----------



## Cthulhu (Dec 3, 2006)

You definitely need a qualified instructor.  You can't learn concepts like flow and sensitivity by yourself. 

Cthulhu


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 3, 2006)

Definately find an instructor even if it means traveling a ways.  Good luck.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 3, 2006)

thaistyle said:


> I am interested in studying Kali but there isn't a school close.  Anyone know of good instructional videos?



Have you tried asking on Eskrima Digest? There may be someone near you.


----------



## Blindside (Dec 4, 2006)

thaistyle said:


> I am interested in studying Kali but there isn't a school close. Anyone know of good instructional videos? I was looking at some from dynamicfightingarts.com and they looked pretty good. Any thoughts on this? Thanks for any help.


 
I've always liked the Dog Brothers first series "Real Contact Stickfighting."  If you are looking for knifework this isn't the series for you, but if you want solid fundamentals of stickwork, I suspect you will like this one.  The first series is heavily influenced by Eric Knauss and the power generation and footwork have a heavy Pekiti Tirsia Kali flavor, later vids show an increasing use of Krabi Krabong which you may find interesting as a guy coming with a Muay Thai background.

Lamont


----------



## Tapang (Dec 4, 2006)

I totally agree with the bunch here. Find an instructor even if you have to travel some. You may have questions that a DVD can not answer.  You do not want to pick up bad habits. You will respect and understand the Filipino Martial Arts more from a good school and instructor.

DVD is more for refererence.

with respects,

Errol


----------



## thaistyle (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks for all the input.  There was a guy who taught arnis at my old muay Thai school and I thought that I might be able to learn something from some kali videos.  I have studied other arts if that would help.  I think the closest kali school is about an hour and a half away, if memeory serves me right.


----------

